# Dash cam, GPS, navigation, backup camera



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Is there a device that combine these things or a combination of devices? I want only one screen but need all the functions mentioned.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sure there would be a combination of apps that could do all of these things.
I don't think you could use both cameras at the same time.
The device would have to be mounted in a position that gave a good view out the front windscreen, gave a good view inside the car, be well visible to the driver, and be accessible to the driver.

My suggestion would be a phone such as an iPhone running everything except the cameras, and a seperate dash cam / security camera. I use an iPhone mounted adjacent to the steering wheel and a Blackvue 650 two camera setup, mounted high on the windscreen.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

There are dash cams with maps/gps. I don't think any of them do backup cameras.

There are head units that do gps/nav as well as backup camera, but not dash cam.

Basically you need 2 devices minimum, until car manufacturers get smart enough to build dash cams into the vehicle/head unit or unless you can find a dash cam with open A/V input from the backup camera.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

What Fauxnight said.

Here's an example of a GPS with dash cam. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/garmin-...lack/5846055.p?id=1219656197972&skuId=5846055

There's a wireless backup attachment that's compatible with select Garmin models. I'm not sure if it's compatible with the dash cam model.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/garmin-...lack/3913134.p?id=1219607572889&skuId=3913134

Even with all this, you still wouldn't have a camera that you could use to record passengers inside your car.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

tradedate 
Definitely a step in the right direction. Since Garmin makes several dash cam/GPS models it might not be too long before they do make the true triple threat that the OP is looking for.


----------

